# Replacing one Dunlop Winter Sport M3 DSST



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

One of my Dunlop Winter Sport M3 RFT in my winter set has a tear in the sidewall... Since this tire is now discontinued, what should I do? Replace all four? Or is it really bad if I have one tire that doesn't match the other three and which one should I get?
:dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend mixing. Try contacting Dunlop consumer releations directly at 800-548-4714 . Perhaps they can help you locate one.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't recommend mixing. Try contacting Dunlop consumer releations directly at 800-548-4714 . Perhaps they can help you locate one.


Thanks for the suggestion Gary.... I just spoke with them they don't have a single one in any of the warehouses. I checked eBay too.. that are some non-DSST version of this this but that's it.

What are my other options? Just replacing all four?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Blizzak LM22RFT runflat would be a great alternate choice. Since I cannot recommend mixing even front to rear pairs my only option would be recommend replacing all four if you are unable to locate a Dunlop match. You may want to hold on to those three good ones in case a replacement becomes available.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Blizzak LM22RFT runflat would be a great alternate choice. Since I cannot recommend mixing even front to rear pairs my only option would be recommend replacing all four if you are unable to locate a Dunlop match. You may want to hold on to those three good ones in case a replacement becomes available.


Is it really that bad to mix front and rear?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

You asked the question in your original post, got an answer from a tire expert, then ask the question again? :dunno:

dj


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

djfitter said:


> You asked the question in your original post, got an answer from a tire expert, then ask the question again? :dunno:
> 
> dj


He said he doesn't recommend it - and I'm now asking for clarification as to why its not recommended and the extent to which its ill-advised. Is it an absolute danger hazard that should never be done or is it not recommended because it will mean my handling won't be quite as good? I fail to see how this matter can be black and white - as people mix front and rear all the time, and would like a better to a better understanding of the shades of gray.

Do you have anything to contribute here?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I can't recommend it since the tires have different tread patterns, compounds, construction, etc. One tire will react to road conditions in different ways than the other which can cause unstable hanlding, especially in low traction situations like snow and ice.


----------



## sponge_worthy (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I can't recommend it since the tires have different tread patterns, compounds, construction, etc. One tire will react to road conditions in different ways than the other which can cause unstable hanlding, especially in low traction situations like snow and ice.


Thanks...


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

*Dunlop DSST winter tire*

I sent you a PM that may help you.

MJM


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

If anyone else is in need of one of these tires, please let me know. I had to replace all 4 of mine as I could not get a replacement. Now I have a couple of them left over with less than 2 months of use.

MJM


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

Not sure which size you need, but I just picked up a set of M3 DSST in 225/45/17 from Discount Tire a few days ago. You might want to check with them to see if they have any more in-stock.


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

I have one of these tires left if anyone needs one.

MJM


----------



## des16 (Jul 24, 2005)

*DUNLOP SP WINTER SPORT RunFLAT*

I'm looking for a 225/45R-17 DUNLOP SP WINTER SPORT M3 DSST RUNFLAT. Please let me know if you have one for sale.


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes, I have two left. I sent you a PM.

MJM


----------



## Netsam (Oct 30, 2008)

*I'm interested*

MJM I'm interested in the Dunlop Winter Sport M-3 DSST 225/45/17 that you have. Let me know ASAP if you still have it available.


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes, I still have one left. I will send you a PM.

MJM


----------



## montego335i (Mar 4, 2007)

I am in the exact same boat. Lost two to a pothole, scratch that, crater in NJ! Only had a season on them.

Supposedly Sears has some of these available too. I hope its true--these tires are awesome. Anyway, I placed an order for two.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_09557950000P?vName=Automotive&cName=Tires


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

Should anyone still need one, I have one left.

MJM


----------



## pittgrad (Nov 6, 2008)

*225/45/17 Dunlop SP Wintersport M3 DSST*

Is this tire still available? I need one.


----------

